# Wind Ratings - OC vs Tamko



## RPortinga (May 5, 2008)

had a customer ask me about the wind rating between Owen Corning and Tamko shingles (the ones we're looking at putting on their house). In comparing the OC Duration to the Tamko Heritage, both state a 110mph warranty, but Tamko specifies that's only when installed with their "high wind" specs, otherwise it's 70mph. OC doesn't make that distinction.

The high-wind nailing pattern is similar to OC's pattern for high slope and mansard walls, otherwise their standard patterns are about the same.

Anyone run into an issue like this? 

I had told the customer they're both rated for 110, then did this digging... I may have to go back and clarify this with the homeowner, but looking for some more info before I do.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

It's hard to believe the Duration can offer a 110 mph warranty with a 30 year shingle. If you go to six nails you will get an extra wind warranty with most manufacturers. If they are offering it with only 4 nails per shingle they are really going out on a limb, imo. Could be a selling pitch to lure home owners away from Timberline, Landmark, and Heritage shingles.

The Duration line hasn't been on the market as long as the others which makes me a little nervous. From my experiance Owens Corning has not had the best reputation when it comes to producting roofing products.

The Duration costs more than the other 30 year laminate shingles. Never touched one so know nothing about them.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Oc is relying on their heavier and wider more aggressive sealant to back up its claimed wind warranty.

Their have been issues with excessive sealant technology in the past, mostly from cheaper 20 year 3-tabs from OC and other light weight brands, but the issue still concerns me.

The aggressive sealant has been known and reported in the Roofing magazines, to cause vertical cracking, plus may not allow moisture to escape that gets blown in from a side lap, creating a potential for premature steaming and degradation of the shingle materials.

Just my opinion.

Ed


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Do the OC Duration shingles have a constant tar strip? Is it one or two strips?

What is the Heritage tar strip like?


----------



## RPortinga (May 5, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Just my opinion.


For what it's worth, from what I've seen around here... your opinions are backed up by solid experience and definitely worth taking into consideration.


----------



## RPortinga (May 5, 2008)

feh... the HO is really wanting the OC product.

I haven't talked to them about sealant strip and such.... they're looking online and seeing the "advertised" ratings of 70mph for Tamko, 80 for Timberline, and 110 for OC.

I need to find out the cost difference, but is this a case where I should try more to steer them towards something other than the OC shingle?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

OC Is junk we will not use it. We use mainly Tamko, six nail pattern for wind resistance. I do KNOW that Certainteed has a very good wind resistant shingle, I am not sure which line it is though.


----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

I always let the people have the final say on thier materials,
stress the fact, that it's your workmanship used to install the shingles that determines the quality, not the manufacturers litature/warranties.


----------



## dolejh (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with that however warranties do matter. Tamko is notorious for not upholding warranties - heck you can look at their BBB rating and see that... "C-". I would stay away from Tamko - they dont stand behind their product.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Your right, research has proven than the Tamko shingle warranty is for leaks only. If your roof is cracked, curled, blistered, etc. you get nothing.

The big three, CT, OC, GAF/ELK all carry warranties that cover deffects in the shingle.


----------



## mblgjr (Apr 25, 2011)

For those claiming OC is junk; which shingles did you use (which line)?

I've had others claim OC is junk; but Tamko hasn't shown me much in the past performance-wise either; yet comes highly recommended in my area (which is because it's easy to get).


----------

